# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  بيتزا ........وتنافس

## حساسه بزياده

ترى اليوم شغلنا سهل وخفيف ^_^
وداهم أغريضات الطبخه وجهزناهم "_"
ماذا ترى في الصوره >>الصوره بتتكلم عربي :cheesy: 



أيوه عدل كل ابوهم إللي فوق خلطناهم 
واستووا هالون ~~في اسرع من هيك!!! 

والآن يجب أن يذهب واحد من الأولاد إلى البقاله ويحضر لنا مثل هذه الأكواب >>ضروري يعني في هالحر 


عفيه عليك ورحم الله والديك
شفتوا شلون چذا النظافه والترتيب على أصوله :wink: 

والآن نجي للقناع 
بدون هذول ماتصير بيتزا  :no: >>أقول كيف بيتزا بدون فليفله وإلا ويش رآيكم إنتوا :huuh: 

ياحلاوتها بالأكواب ياحلاوه
الشاشه منوره 
مالينا غناة عن الطماطه

والآن أصبحت جاهزه / ها ويش رايكم سريعه مو :toung:  ّ _ّ

ترى في حاجه ماجبنا ليها لاصوره ولاطاري 
مين يكتشفها ؟مين!!

----------


## Habit Roman

ووووووووووووووووواو حساسه حسرتينا شغل حلو ومرتب

اشتهيتها عفر <<<<< ماكان امس ماكله بيتزاء

الجبن حبيبتي وين صورته خخخ عفر الذكاء يقطر خخخ<<< ويش دراش صح وي فيسك

تحياتي حبوبه ويعطيش الله العافية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شو هالشغل المرتب والشهي*
*والتحسيييييير من على بكرة الصبح*
*ترى المعجناات لذيييييذه في الصبااااااااح* 
*يسلموووووووووو حساااسه ع الوصف الشهي*
*ربي يعطيج الف عاااافيه*
*ماننحرم من الوصفات الجديده*
*دمتي بعين المولى*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ااااااااااااااااالله على الحركاااات
صار نفسي فيها هههه
عليكم بالف عافيه غناتي
ربي يعطيك الف عافيهـــــ

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مايصير بيتزا بدون جبن

بس شكلها  خراااااااااااااافي 

روعة 

تسلم اليد الي سوتها

----------


## فرح

ماشـــــــااااء الله 
تسلم الاياااادي حبيبتي *حسااااسه*
بجد الشششششششششششكل رهيييييييييييييب 
وبعد من الصبااااح  بعد مامااافيه كلام  :embarrest:  :toung:  :wacko: ههههه
ولو اني مومن عشاااق البيتزا الاان شششششكلها جنااااان 
تسلمييييييييين يااااقلبي 
واكييييد نصيبي محفوض لي هاااا موتعطيه احد ثاااني  :wink:  :bigsmile: ههههههه
دمتِ وداااام عطاااائك المميز غلاتوووه
ننتظر الابدااااع داااائما منك يالغلا
تحياااتي المعطره بعطر حبيب القلوب وشفائها
محمدوعترته الطاهره

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حبة رمان : ترى البيتزا ماينشبع منها 
شذى الزهراء:هلا والله ببطلة صفحاتي
دمعة طفله يتيمه:يالله حيه لاتغبي علي حبابه 
نوارة الدنيا:منوره الصفحه بهالطله وكل يوم تعالي ها لاتخلي ترى ماهنا إلا الزين :embarrest: 
فرح:أفا بيتزا~~ معشوقتي~~ نصيبش عنزناه على جنب 
بس ويش تبغي فيها؟؟ :huuh:  إذا ماتحبيها لأبو العيال عفــــــر! :wink:  :toung:

----------


## آهات حنونه

يسلمو وعليكم بالف عافيه

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي الشكل رهيب تحطيم للجوع

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> يسلمو وعليكم بالف عافيه
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي الشكل رهيب تحطيم للجوع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وش هالحركات* 
*صار نفسي في بيتزا >>بتقوم تسوي* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*  
*موفقه.. وعساك على القوه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،*

*تسلم الإيدين حسآإسه ع الطبخ الروعه ،،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآآفيه ..{*

*وعلى قلوبكم بآإلف عآفيه ،،*

*لآعدمنآ الجديد*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## حلاالكون

رررروووعه 
تسلم يمنااااااك

----------


## hope

شكلها روعه 

ان شاء الله نجررربها 

يسلموو حساسه 

تسلم ايدك


لاعدم من هالطبخات الحلوووووه ^ ^

دمتي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

روووووووووووعه مافيه اسهل من هيك

يسلمو الانامل والله يعطيك الف عافيه 

دمتي بعين الباري

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ورده محمديه
ملامح كيوت
حلا الكون
هوب
أوتار فاطمه

حياكم الله جميع 
وطلتكم أسعدتني كثير 
لاتقاطعوا :toung:

----------


## أموله

تسسسلم االايادي

----------


## مقصدي علوي

يسلمووووووووووو
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله
شغل مرتب وجميل
الله يسلم هالديات يارب
عليكم بألف عافية يارب .
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أمولهمقصدي علويهمس الصمت

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووووا

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> يسلمووووووووا

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ياعلي بطني ماني قادره 
معني ماحب ابيتتزا بس هدي حبيتها بلشكل بس كيف بطعم لازم اسويها في رمضان 

يسلمو لى الموضوع

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> ياعلي بطني ماني قادره 
> من الزين لو من الشين ؟؟
> معني ماحب ابيتتزا 
> أول مره أسمع وحده ماتحب البيتزا!!!...ليش؟؟
> بس هدي حبيتها
> أشوه
>  بلشكل بس كيف بطعم 
> الطعم أحلى مكن الشكل
>  لازم اسويها في رمضان 
> ...

----------

